# Stanley''s Welcome Bar



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Stanley''''s Welcome Bar*

It''s been a good 17yrs. since I''ve been sailing in the BVI''s. Does anyone know if Stanley''s is still there?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Stanley''''s Welcome Bar*

Stanley''s is still there. Along with several other joints on the beach. Tony is running the bar, and we not sure if Stanley himself is around or not. Someone did tell us that Stanley did pass away , but we cannot confirm it. We were just there in July of this year, and donated a photograph of Stanley''s taken in 1982 to Tony.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Stanley''''s Welcome Bar*

Thanks for responding. Hopefully the palm tree and tire swing are still there. I can''t wait to go back.


----------



## shopkins (Jun 4, 2001)

*Stanley''''s Welcome Bar*

The tire swing was still there as of Jan 2001.


----------



## bvicaptn (Jul 18, 2000)

*Stanley''''s Welcome Bar*

There is a tire swing at Stanley''s, but unfortunately it is not "THE tire swing. The tree that arched out over the beach for years and years and held the tire swing is gone. A storm unearthed it a few years ago. If you never saw it, I guess it really doesn''t matter, the great little bar/restaurant is still there and so is a tire swing. Go, and create your own memories!


----------

